# mettre des vidéo et des films sur l'ipod classic



## coraliedu77 (22 Janvier 2009)

bonjour je voulais savoir si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment on met des films ou des vidéo sur l'ipod classic .J'ai suvie plusieurs indications est je n'y arrive toujours pas . merci


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2009)

Hello.

Tu dois les convertir au bon format (mp4), avec un logiciel tel que Handbrake.
Une recherche sur le forum t'aurait permis de trouver ça en 10 secondes, car c'est un sujet archi-multi traité.


----------



## Sexdream37 (24 Janvier 2009)

Si ça peux t'aider je connais un autre logiciel sur OS X > MoviesForMyPod/PSP


----------



## vinyjax (23 Février 2011)

Format Factory est un très bon logiciel pour convertir tes fichiers.
http://www.01net.com/outils/telecha.../encodeurs_et_decodeurs/fiches/tele44484.html


----------

